# In welchem Verzeichnis steht Ihnen die neuerstellten ZFS Datasets zur Verfügung?



## osion (13. Nov 2022)

Hallo

Die Frage ist "In welchem Verzeichnis steht Ihnen die neuerstellten ZFS Datasets zur Verfügung? ":
Ich hätte gesagt unter mypool/home oder?


----------



## Hansen_07 (13. Nov 2022)

Was gibt dir denn ein 
	
	
	
	





```
zfs list
```
 aus?


----------



## osion (13. Nov 2022)

Hansen_07 hat gesagt.:


> Was gibt dir denn ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich das obere.


----------



## Hansen_07 (13. Nov 2022)

Dann würde ich davon ausgehen, dass du damit die Antwort hast. 

Eine Ausnahme wäre, wenn du bei der Erstellung eines Datasets explizit ein anderes Argument(Directory) angibst.


----------



## osion (13. Nov 2022)

Hansen_07 hat gesagt.:


> Dann würde ich davon ausgehen, dass du damit die Antwort hast.
> 
> Eine Ausnahme wäre, wenn du bei der Erstellung eines Datasets explizit ein anderes Argument(Directory) angibst.


Als Aufgabe musste man alles erstellen inkl. Home.


----------



## Hansen_07 (13. Nov 2022)

Umso besser. Dann ist die Antwort genau das Verzeichnis, das du bei der Erstellung der Datasets, angegeben haben hast: 

```
mypool/home
```


----------



## osion (14. Nov 2022)

Danke


----------

